# Mono's "being fat sucks" Journal



## Monolith (Oct 13, 2003)

Alrighty!

So, ive been on a 6 month "bulk", and ive gotten fat as hell without gaining much muscle.  lol.

The goal of this journal is to clean up my bulk over the next 2 weeks, so it actually resembles a real bulk and not an excuse to eat garbage.  And then to slowly turn into a long cut.

I'm 6'4".  About 6 months ago, i was at a low of 198lbs.  I'm currently around 250lbs.  I'm taking 10-15g of creatine a day now (i wasnt 6 mo ago), so im assuming 5-10lbs of that is water weight.  I havent had my bf tested, but i think its around 20%.  

My last journal only lasted a few weeks, because i lost the motivation to keep it updated...  so i'd really appreciate some bumps if anyone notices this thread getting buried.  I'll be tracking my workouts and my diet.


----------



## Monolith (Oct 13, 2003)

*.*

.


----------



## Monolith (Oct 14, 2003)

Here's a sample of what a typical day's meals looked like about a month ago:

Meal 1: 40g whey, 2 slices wheat bread, 5 tbsp natty PB
Meal 2: 4 slices wheat bread, 2 cans tuna, 5 tbsp saff mayo
Meal 3: 4 slices wheat bread, 2 cans tuna, 5 tbsp saff mayo
Meal 4: 40g whey, 2 slices wheat bread, 5 tbsp natty PB
Meal 5: 10oz chicken breast, 1 slice bread w/ butter, veggies
Meal 6: 40g whey, 2 slices wheat bread, 5 tbsp natty PB

Totals-
Cals: 4528
Fat: 220
Carbs: 240
Protein: 438

Often there would be a 7th meal as well, puttting me up around 5000 cals.

Suprisingly, i was only eating when i felt hungry, too.  So it was every couple hours that id feel hunger pangs, and eat up a storm. 

Eating like that made me gain about 8lbs/month.  So i'm a little unsure of what i should be eating now, at 250lbs, to be cutting.  I was thinking around 3500 cals/day?

I'll post my current meal plan later tonight.


----------



## Monolith (Oct 14, 2003)

.


----------



## Monolith (Oct 15, 2003)

Tuesday's Meals:

meal 1: 40g whey, 1/4 cup oats, 3 tbsp PB
meal 2: 1 can tuna, 3 tbsp mayo
meal 3: 40g whey, 3 tbsp PB
meal 4: 1 can tuna, 3 tbsp mayo, 1/2 cup oats
Post w/o spike:  40g whey, ~80g dextrose/maltodextrose
meal 5: 8oz beef, 2 cups broccoli, 2 pieces bread
meal 6: 40g whey, 3 tbsp PB


----------



## Monolith (Oct 15, 2003)

Wednesday: Rest Day

Meals:

meal 1: 40g whey, 2 pieces wheat bread, 4 tbsp PB
meal 2: 1 can tuna, 3 tbsp mayo
meal 3: 40g whey, 3 tbsp PB
meal 4: 2 can tuna, 6 tbsp mayo, 4 pieces wheat bread
meal 5: 1 cup pasta, 6oz kielbasa (yeah, yeah... its hard to get back into a cut  ), 20g whey
meal 6: 40g whey, 3 tbsp PB


----------



## Monolith (Oct 17, 2003)

.


----------



## Monolith (Oct 17, 2003)

.


----------



## Monolith (Oct 18, 2003)

.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2003)

Mono, what gym did you train at when you were in NYC??

It sucks when you don;t have time to prepare all your meals.  I am really tired sometimes because I miss sime sleep preparing my meals for the next day (7 meals!!).  I have since started cooking/preparing for three days in advanced.  On sunday I cook for sun., mon, tues and wed.  Then on wed.  I do my cooking for thurs, fri, sat.  I has worked out really well.

Messing up a bulk is not the end of the world.  It sounds like your strenght is up, which is good.  Now you just need to set up a good cut diet, harness that new strenght and get real shredded.  Sometimes it can be hard going from cutting to bulking, but if you can hang in there for about a week it seems to fall in place.  Also, after a week or two you really drop some water and start seeing progress and that can be very motivating.

good luck,
patrick


----------



## Monolith (Oct 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Mono, what gym did you train at when you were in NYC??
> 
> It sucks when you don;t have time to prepare all your meals.  I am really tired sometimes because I miss sime sleep preparing my meals for the next day (7 meals!!).  I have since started cooking/preparing for three days in advanced.  On sunday I cook for sun., mon, tues and wed.  Then on wed.  I do my cooking for thurs, fri, sat.  I has worked out really well.
> ...



Yeah, thanks man.  I think i just need to start looking in the mirror more... help me spark that motivation.  

And when i was in NYC i was training at the World Gym Manhattan.  It was just below Washington Square Park.


----------



## Monolith (Oct 20, 2003)

.


----------

